# What a board....



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Board created by Nice Rack Canada for Dallas Green. Nice work.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Holy plumbing Batman!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Doesn't DG do a song or 2 with gnarly fuzz tones? I don't see anything I recognize as fuzzy on that board. Nice work though!


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

The pedal in the top right corner looks like a death by audio pedal. I could be wrong but thats my guess. E


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow.
Impressive.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Infollow them on facebook...they always put out some stellar looking pedal boards!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Pretty nuts for 9 pedals haha. Mike does great work though.

I just want my board wired neartly!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

The buttons look very close together. I'd have a tough time trying to just switch one.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

I wonder if this is for the recently reformed Alexisonfire and their up coming tour. I just put together a pedalboard for Wade MacNeil of said band. Now, if only I knew a stupid easy way of posting pictures...
B.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> The buttons look very close together. I'd have a tough time trying to just switch one.



I had the same response. On the other hand, I don't know how pointy his shoes are, or whether there are some instances where he intends to hit two stompswitches at once.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

bduguay said:


> I wonder if this is for the recently reformed Alexisonfire and their up coming tour. I just put together a pedalboard for Wade MacNeil of said band. Now, if only I knew a stupid easy way of posting pictures...
> B.


This I want to see!!

I saw Wade with his band Black Lungs in London a couple years ago, barely recognized a thing.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

Budda said:


> This I want to see!!
> 
> I saw Wade with his band Black Lungs in London a couple years ago, barely recognized a thing.


At least I know how to pm pics. Would you like me to?
B.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Click on the frame (third thing from the right, on top of the space where you type in your post. Click that and a pop-up window will come out. Click on "From Computer" then "Select File" and then pick out the photo you'd like to post.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the help but I can't seem to find any link that allows "From Computer"
I hate being a computer ludite. I'm using Mac. Does that mean bad things?
B.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

Budda said:


> This I want to see!!
> 
> I saw Wade with his band Black Lungs in London a couple years ago, barely recognized a thing.


- - - Updated - - -

Jesus H fiddly stix!
I'll try again...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bduguay said:


> Thanks for the help but I can't seem to find any link that allows "From Computer"
> I hate being a computer ludite. I'm using Mac. Does that mean bad things?
> B.


I think you have to subscribe to the forum to upload from your computer. You could also use a picture hosting site and do it through there (e.g., photobucket). 
I have a Mac also...no issues.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

greco said:


> I think you have to subscribe to the forum to upload from your computer. You could also use a picture hosting site and do it through there (e.g., photobucket).
> I have a Mac also...no issues.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


I uploaded the pic in question to my Flickr but didn't successfully get it to upload to the response.
B.

- - - Updated - - -

How about now...


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/brizee/19641265963/in/dateposted-public/

- - - Updated - - -

I'm still not sure how to imbed just the photo to the body of the response, like the Admin did at the beginning of this thread. Anyone?


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

This guy sounds awesome live. I've seen him a few times and I was always floored by how good he sounded, and the whole band too.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Duplicate...removed....davetcan beat me to it ...LOL


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

davetcan said:


>


I give...
How did you do that?
B.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL. Well I don't like flickr so the easiest way for me was to download the image from flickr and then upload it to my photobucket account and then just link it to here. I couldn't grab the fullsize image unfortunately, I did say i don't like flickr 



bduguay said:


> I give...
> How did you do that?
> B.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

davetcan said:


>


Could you please tell me how do you like the Klon KTR? Have you had the opportunity to compare it to the Centaur?


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

amagras said:


> Could you please tell me how do you like the Klon KTR? Have you had the opportunity to compare it to the Centaur?


I have. They're so close to one another it's all but imperceptible. Or, another way of looking/listening at it, the amount of sonic difference between my Klon and the KTR I used for comparison is probably the same amount you would encounter between 2 original Klon's.
B.


----------

